

Namecheap DNS service down under DDos - GoldfishCRM

From Namecheap when you login to your account:<p>&quot;Dear Customers,<p>We&#x27;re experiencing a DDoS attack on our DNSv2 system at the moment - this means that any domains that are using DNSv2 or FreeDNS nameservers may experience intermittent availability issues.We are currently in the process of mitigating the attack and are working hard to ensure a quick resolution. We sincerely apologize for the inconvenience caused.&quot;
======
k3oni
Yep, my domain is not resolving..at least is not an important one..

